
Google VP: Chrome OS Release in Q4 - dcawrey
http://www.thechromesource.com/google-vp-chrome-os-release-in-q4/
======
ZeroGravitas
Is this a hardware or a software announcement?

I'm a bit confused about the being "available to millions on day 1" part which
makes it sound like a software launch.

I'm mostly interested in picking up an ARM netbook to run a standard linux on,
so millions of hardware devices on day one would be good for me.

edit: quote from Acer, back in January:

 _Google is yet to release its Chrome operating system for netbooks but
already Acer is betting big on it.

Acer says it plans to ship about one million netbooks this year running Chrome
OS.

“For Chrome, we’re aggressively pursuing to become one of the first,” Jim
Wong, Acer’s president of IT products division told Bloomberg, “so there’s a
change to the Microsoft-Intel environment.”_

[http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/01/acer-plans-a-
million-...](http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/01/acer-plans-a-million-
chrome-os-netbooks-new-e-reader/)

Sounds like fighting talk. I like it.

------
Charuru
If this can be ~$200 I am definitely getting one.

Positioning Android as the high end and Chrome OS as the low priced vision of
future is a fantastic move.

